# Minecraft Furry RP!



## xXFurryRPXx (Jun 18, 2012)

Title says it all. you need the following:
Minecraft & More player models.
download the mod and read the guide. look for Furry Male or Furry Female. And edit your skin. (make sure its a animal skin that lists the following: Wolf, Lion, Bear, Creeper, Bunny )
THEN after that you have to change the skin to your minecraft profile.
after all that look to see if its right.
if it how you like it then type in your username and your race of animal in rp so that i can add you. more races will be coming soon.

Thx bye!
P.S. you can mate in rp too. looking for a BF in rp. so if you like just tell me. <3


----------



## Brazen (Jun 18, 2012)

I'll be your BF


----------



## Dreaming (Jun 18, 2012)

Why does this thread look so familiar. 

Uh, RP threads are against the rulez.


----------



## Brazen (Jun 18, 2012)

Nobody can outlaw our love


----------



## Corto (Jun 18, 2012)

Oops intended to lock instead of move. Either way, go here for your RP needs.


----------

